# Squirrel hunting (graphic))



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Little tree rat I popped a while back with my custom rcc tubemaster

9.5 steel
Tapered 1842
Supersure pouch


----------



## Jesse Sha (Jul 23, 2013)

Nice shoot!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Wish I had the number of squirrels around here that you seem to have! Nice shooting ...

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Cheers !!!


----------



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

Charles said:


> Wish I had the number of squirrels around here that you seem to have! Nice shooting ...
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


I have the numbers, but I need more land and less neighbors to be able to hunt in my "backyard".

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Way to go! Another one for the pot


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great shooting


----------

